# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  السودان vs انغولا

## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

 vs   
بطولة امم افريقيا للمحليين ( الدورة الثانية بالسودان ) - دور الاربعة
المكان : استاد المريخ - امدرمان
الزمان : الثلاثاء 22 فبراير 2011
الساعة 8:30 pm
*

----------


## tito61

*النصر للسودان انشاءالله
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tito61
					

النصر للسودان انشاءالله



آآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب
اكتبو دعواتكم حتي بداية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم إنا نسألك نصراً عزيزاً مؤزراً ...

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

اللهم إنا نسألك نصراً عزيزاً مؤزراً ...



 اللهم آآآآآآآآآمييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## حسن ود احمد

*الفوز للسودان ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن ود احمد
					

الفوز للسودان ان شاءالله



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله يا ود أحمد
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اللهم انعم علينا بنصر فريقنا القومي اليوم
يااااااااااااا رب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*التشكيلة المتوقعة لمباراة اليوم
بهاء الدين محمد عبد الله ( في حراسة المرمي )
سفاري، سيف مساوي، بلة جابر، مصعب عمر ( رباعي دفاع ) 
وفي وسط الملعب نصر الدين الشغيل، علاء الدين يوسف، عمر بخيت وهيثم مصطفى
فيما يقود المنتخب هجومياً الثنائي مدثر كاريكا وبكري المدينة
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مساوي يحافظ علي كورته وضربة مرمي لنا
قلق بدل عمر بخيت
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*عكسية خطيرة في يد بهاء الدين
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ثنائية بين قلق والبرنس ولكن تطول علي قلق
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*كرة خطيرة لمنتخبن تفشل
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*دقيقتين
كرة خطيرة عي مرمانا وتطلع يرة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*تسديدة حلوة من مهند والحارس يقول لاااااااااااااا
الشوط الاول اضافي انتهي
1-1
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*بداية الشوط الاضافي الثاني مع منتخبنا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*تسديدة من قلق خارج المرمي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*عكسية ن يلة يبعدها الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الدقيقة 110 ولا جديد
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الدقيقة 113
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ركنية لانعولا
تبعد من دفاعنا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الدقيقة 115 ومخالفة للانغوليين
وطرد كابتن المنتخب
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*هو قايل ديل حكامنا!!
عدم تقدير للمسؤلية من قبل هيثم مصطفي
...

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*طرد الكابتن لانو ضلاب من غير كرة
تصويبة من علاء الدين خارج المرمي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*دقيقتين تفصلنا من النهاية
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*دقيقة بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ركلة مرمي للانغولييين
والزمن انتهي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*نتلاقي في الترجيحية
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*يلا يا عيساوي يا غالي
ياريت سرعة في الكتابة عند ركلات الترجيح
الله يديك العافية
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*مرهف+, ‏az3d, ‏الاستاذ, ‏خالد عيساوي, ‏midris3, ‏عجبكو الهندسية, ‏ود الدمام
السلام عليكم
...
*

----------


## midris3

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله


اللهم انصر النتخب

خالد اركز
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو الهندسية

*الركله الاولى للانغولى
*

----------


## az3d

*وعليكم السلام والرحمة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*بداية الترجيحية مع المنتخب الانغولي 
الرقم 7
هدف
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله


اللهم انصر النتخب

خالد اركز



اركز انت دة
:krkr1:
...
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مهند
ضاعت
1-0
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

وعليكم السلام والرحمة



مشتاقين الله
...
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*انغولا
هدف 2-0
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*قلق
هدف 2-1
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*انغولا 
ضااااااااااااااااعات بهاء الدين
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مصعب عمر
هدف 2-2
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*انغولا 
هدف 3-2
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مدثر كاريكا
ضاعت بصدها الحارس الانغولي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*انغولا
في المرمي 
ويفوز المنتخب الانغولي
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*لاعبي الهليل يضيعون المنتخب
...

*

----------


## az3d

*هاردلك لي منتخب السودان
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*هااااااااارد لك منتخبنا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لاعبي الهليل يضيعون المنتخب
...



الكلام دا ما عاوزنو يا ريس
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لو  كانت   ضربات  الجزاء  ضاعت   من  لاعبى   الزعيم   لكان  شفنا   العجب  بكره  فى  جرائد  الهليل   ودونكم   المباراة  الماضيه   مع  الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ضيعونا الجلافيط ...

غايتو الحمد لله علي كل حال ...

*

----------

